
Microsoft making progress towards IPv6-only - xuande
https://blog.apnic.net/2018/09/17/microsoft-making-progress-towards-ipv6-only/
======
daly
I attended a conference in August 2018 that had IPv6 only access. I was unable
to present links to websites during my talk as they were IPv4 only.

